# bf, 18mo/ stopped mini pill/severe cramping



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My babe is 18 mo and i nurse my 5yo about one everyother day...have been on the mini pill(progesterone only) for the past 15 months. I stopped taking the pill 2 weeks ago and am having awful cramping and back pain. Bloating...like right before af. I'm a bit concerned about the painful cramps i'm having. I feel like i'm gonna start my af tomorrow...but tomorrow never comes. I'm thinking to start back on the pill....but i havent had a af since before i got pregnant. And i feel like my body needs to have a af. But it wont! kwim?
How long till your AF came back after stopping the mini pill?
With my 3rd baby af came at 4 months pp.
With this baby i started the mini pill right away so no af.
thanks mama's


----------

